# what do i use to keep snow from sticking



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

i just got done painting and clear coating the Auger Housing and side plates on my 72 toro now what do i put on the surface that wont allow snow to stick?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Just get some cheap cooking spray.


----------



## SnowRemovalFan (Oct 12, 2013)

powerwrench said:


> i just got done painting and clear coating the Auger Housing and side plates on my 72 toro now what do i put on the surface that wont allow snow to stick?


There are also products made for it: Clean Machine Non-Stick Mower Protectant at Good Vibrations lawn mower accessories


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

MAybe a good coat of wax or..............PAM(when all is dry!)


----------



## deadwood (Oct 17, 2012)

This actually works pretty well. The more applications over time the better. SNOW JET SPRAY


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

deadwood said:


> This actually works pretty well. The more applications over time the better. SNOW JET SPRAY


I seen this one today. Has anyone used it before? it says it has Teflon in it. I should use it on my Predator powered MTD. I would like to see an even bigger snow geyser from my machine because my machine spits out a bigger snow rooster than my neighbors 8hp.


----------



## moretorque05 (Oct 18, 2013)

I will be using this: Super Lube 11 oz. Aerosol-31110 at The Home Depot


----------



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)

You could get a teflon lined Yamaha chute!!!!


----------

